# Ego one coils



## elvin119 (18/10/15)

Hi guys, can anyone advise where I can get ego one coils locally as vapemob doesn't stock them anymore  

Sent from my Note4


----------



## ohyesimfamous (18/10/15)

They said twisp is stocking all ego one products now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (18/10/15)

http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/X5Pack-COILS-for-eGo-ONE-1ohm
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-1-0ohm-rebuildable-2/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco (18/10/15)

eCiggies
Vape Cartel (seems like Ni only)
Vape Shop
Vaperite
Vapour Mountain
Vaporize

There are probably more, these ones I found on a quick browse-through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/15)

Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so retailers can reply directly if they choose to

Just a reminder to newer members and vendors/retailers:
Vendors/retailers are not allowed to market their stock to forum members on the general threads of the forum. Only in their sib-forums and in the "who has stock" forum.


----------



## Lim (20/10/15)

we have ego one coil, the Ni and Ti ones. 
can have a look


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/15)

Hello we have stock of the 0,5 and the NI coils 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/10/15)

Vaperite has all versions


----------

